# JAXB und leere Listen



## Verjigorm (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei, ein älteres Projekt aufzuräumen und habe folgende Frage.
Unten seht ihr ein relativ einfaches POJO welches über unseren (JAXB-)Webservice übertragen wird.
Nun folgendes Szenario:
Server sucht in der Datenbank nach "Servern", findet keine und schreibt in die unten abgebildete Response-Klasse als Result eine LEERE Liste.
Auf Client-Seite wird das Response entgegengenommen (unmarshalling etc.) und getResult() aufgerufen. Es wird NULL zurückgegeben, wobei ich jetzt persönlich eine leere Liste erwartet hätte.
Da ich mich mit JAXB nicht wirklich auskenne und hier auch sonst keiner ist, der davon Ahnung hat nun meine Frage:
Ist das so gewollt, dass aus der leeren Liste NULL wird?
Klar, es wird auf Clientseite keine Liste initialisiert, aber ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass die Leere Liste trotzdem beim unmarshalling "übergeben" wird.
Ist das so korrekt, oder ist daran irgendwas falsch?
Kann man das nur umgehen, indem man direkt die Liste initialisiert oder geht das noch irgendwie anders?
Irgendwie finde ich dazu bei den Suchmaschinen nix, was mir hilft 

mfg Verjigorm


```
@XmlType(name="ListServersResponseType",namespace="http://namespace.blablubb.com/types")
@XmlRootElement(name="ListServersResponse",namespace="http://namespace.blablubb.com/types")
public class ListServersResponse extends Response
{
    private List<User> result;

    /**
     *
     * @return the result
     */
    @XmlElement(namespace="http://namespace.blablubb.com/types",name="result")
    public List<User> getResult() {
        return result;
    }

    /**
     *
     * @param result the result to set
     */
    public void setResult(List<User> result) {
        this.result = result;
    }
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (28. Sep 2010)

Hmmm, nein eine leere Liste sollte eigentlich dann auch ein leeres Tag ergeben. Wenn der Client aber gar keine Liste initialisiert ist die Liste null und somit wird die auch gar nicht in das XML überführt.

Ist das gleiche bei Listenelementen. Leeres Element ist nicht gleiche einem null....


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Sep 2010)

ganz schlüssig werde ich aus deiner Antwort nicht


----------

